# What does aggressive behavior look like?



## gadiantonx (Mar 5, 2015)

In a lot of posts about combining species and different age frogs I hear that "frogs can be aggressive to each other." What does this aggressive behavior look like?

I had one of my 5 month old frogs sit on a smaller 4 month old for 10 minutes until I urged him off. Is this aggressive behavior, or was just thinking that he found a soft rock 

What are behaviors that show aggression?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

In most dart frogs it will be shown as wrestling, where one or both frogs attempts to clutch the other around the head or midsection while pressing down. If it is a negative interaction between males, you may also hear a slightly different vocalization from them. Usually it is a little more forced and staccato than a breeding call.
Be sure to stay aware of any regular aggression, especially if one animal generally gets the worse end of the altercation, or maintains a submissive position for extended periods after the dominant frog has left the scene.
It should also be noted that in rare cases this can cause drowning if the fight happens in or near water.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I attached a video of 2 male frogs in an all out brawl for you to check out. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUP8dC8PVHA

However, often times aggression is much more subtle and for a newer hobbyist may even be difficult to notice. If you see a frog behaving in an unusual manner, the best thing for you to do is exactly what you did...hop on here and find out what others think. 

If I were in your position, I would not do anything to drastic just yet. Observe your frogs as often as you can over the next couple of days. If you notice that they spend the majority of their time wrestling, chasing, hugging, and sitting on each other like you described; reply to this thread and let us know so that we can offer some advice.


----------

